# Leaking Eheim Filter



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello,

I bought a second hand 90 gal tank with a Eheim filter (about 8 years old). I was super excited, but the dang thing won't stop leaking. We've redone the seals with vasoline, and the main gasket is still soft, but the side, below the handles keep filling with water. Any help would be appreciated. The Cichlids are already in the tank, so long filtration breaks are not a good idea. Please help!

Amy


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I would start with a new o-ring first. Have seen many O-rings that look fine or practically new, but all it takes is one imperfection in the right spot to form a leak. Also that would be a cheap first thing to try. Just double check that there is no hairline cracks and that the canister is not warped maybe by taking some measurement across the opening in several different spots and comparing. Hope this helps.


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for th e response. I don't quite know what the O-ring is. I have the book calling the two rings in the trays the rubber seals, and the large rubber seal at the top is the rubber gasket. Is one of these the O-ring?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah sorry that is what I meant. The main seal that seals the motor to the canister itself.


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks I am trying again to clean the sealing ring/gasket


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Sometimes something as simple as moving the O-ring around so that a particular part fits in another spot will get you some temporary relief. Sometimes there are super small defects in the ring or the groove where it fits that we can't see or feel. Moving the ring puts two different things together and sometimes it works but it also is time to replace it as usually it is only a temporary fix for a seal that is drying out too much. Eight years on using a rubber part is not bad at all, though.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

In the future don't use vasoline. It will actually destroy rubber o-rings. Go to a swimming pool store and get some of their pool equipment lubricant. I bought a tube of "Magic Lube" and it is teflon based.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Amusrobs, which model Eheim filter do you have? If it is the Pro II series, the problem may be the priming pump o-ring. If you need the owners' manual, check their website here http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index ... st=afilter

Dotbomb, Eheim recommends regular Vaseline as an alternative lube for all their gaskets/o-rings when you run out of Eheim lube. This info is found on their website under FAQ.

I have seen frequent posts about Vaseline deteriorating rubber o-rings. As consumers, we don't know if the seals, o-rings and gaskets on aquarium equipment are truly made of rubber. More than likely they are a combination product. When in doubt, contact the manufacturer of your particular aquarium product via phone, email or in the FAQ section of their website.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Deeda said:


> Amusrobs, which model Eheim filter do you have? If it is the Pro II series, the problem may be the priming pump o-ring. If you need the owners' manual, check their website here http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index ... st=afilter


+1 - have had two do this - the key is the OP stating the water is under the handle area. Fairly straightforward fix, but does involve getting deep into the guts of the filter. Search around for leaking eheim pro II...

That o-ring is tough to find, but hopefully you can get it working again with just the vaseline.

Good luck, and let us know how it works out for you.

Nodima


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks to all. We've tryed all the "at home" fixes, and it's leaking like mad. I put the filter in a tupperware bin, and now the heater fritzed. I woke up and the water was down to 25 degrees. the poor fish have been through the ringer. we've lost one already. We lifted the filter and put it on a pot so it won't sit in water. I thik I'm going to have to replace the whole thing.

the model is the pro II series. Nothing in the manual is called an "O ring", so I'm getting mighly confused. Sorry, I'm a beginer. We have "rubber seals" that run through the trays, and the "rubber gasket" that is in the top lid.

So if anyone knows about the heater, and which one the o-ring is, let me know. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Amusrobs, the pro II series has a priming button on the top of the canister that is pushed to initially prime the filter with water. There is an o-ring that seals this primer to prevent water from leaking out like you have seen first hand. This o-ring seal is not seen in the owners manual.

If you are comfortable with taking the filter head (the top of the filter) apart, this o-ring can be replaced. There are a couple places online where it can be purchased. Here is a link to some good instructions for fixing the filter once you purchase a new o-ring. Link is here http://www.njagc.net/articles/eheim_oring.htm

I have fixed my filter using these instructions and it no longer leaks. I bought by o-ring at atomicrice.com & it can also be purchased at trilbytropicals.com. These are the only 2 places I have ever seen it for sale.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Go to www.atomicrice.com if you need to replace the O ring in the priming button on top. This is usually a slow leak from the top. If it is leaking on the side, then you have to replace the gasket. You can purchase replacement ones at most online stores.

The O ring is not meant to be replaced by the consumer, but it can be done. The gaskets need to be replaced every 5 years or so.


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

ok that is much more clear now! It must be leaking from the primer button, because the entire head of the filter fills with water. I have to turn it all directions to drain the lid when I take if off. It must have dried out while it sat for two weeks with no water. I wonder if it can be saves, or if I should just buys a new one.

Thanks so much for all the help. The knowledge you can get on this site is amazing!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Here is the link for replacing the O ring - www.njagc.net/articles/eheim_oring.htm

Let me know how it works out. I have an extra Professional II that I took out of service for the same reason.

Mike


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

It is absolutely worht digging into the top of the filter and simply adding vaseline to the o ring around the pump. Both of my Eheims were leaking and a new coat of vaseline fixed the leak. I have purchased an extra, just in case, but so far I have not needed to use it.

You are on the right path now.


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks,
We got it all pulled apart, thanks for all the information!! Sure enough there is a small tear in the o-ring. I'm going to order one now from atomic.

Thanks for all your responses!
Amy


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Glad you were able to get it apart and find the bad o-ring. Keep us posted on getting it fixed. Be sure you follow the instructions on re-assembling the primer pump. I pinched the new o-ring my first time & had to take it apart a second time. I didn't tear the new o-ring so there wasn't any problems.

BTW, I did buy a couple spare o-rings for future use or in case I damaged the new one. I'll probably never use them but you never know.


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

I've opened the motor, and sure enough the 0-ring has a tear in it. It must have dryed out and when we went to prime it again the o-ring was being pinched and tore.The people at atomicrice have been so helpful. The new o-ring is on the way.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Amy, be sure to use a nice thin coat of lubrication on the new o-ring and on the the cavity where the primer pump/o-ring assembles. I have used the Eheim grease (which only seems to come with a new filter), regular Vaseline, plumber's silicone grease (a bit too tacky) and the spray Eheim lube (works great).

I actually never use the push to prime button anymore. When performing just the regular filter maintenance, the valves keep the water primed in the hoses so there is no need to use the primer button.

If I am also cleaning the hoses of grunge or algae, I just pre-fill the intake hose about half way with water before installing the hoses back on the tank. Once connected back to the filter, open the valve assembly and the filter should start filling back up with water without having to use the primer button.

I think this will help with not having to replace that o-ring again. If you really want to use the primer button to prime the filter, I would recommend buying the Eheim spray lube as it is really easy to reach that darn o-ring.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't recommend vaseline as it is petroleum based.


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks to all!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

GTZ said:


> I don't recommend vaseline as it is petroleum based.


Eheim recommends regular Vaseline as a lubricant on the FAQ area of their website. I'm sure this is based on the materials their o-rings are made from, otherwise they wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

ok. my new o-ring is in place. Here is goes. I will not be using the priming button. Thanks deeda! Wish me luck.
-a


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

amusrobs said:


> ok. my new o-ring is in place. Here is goes. I will not be using the priming button. Thanks deeda! Wish me luck.
> -a


Well??? opcorn:


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

oh I'm glad someone is still following. It is still leaking. Not as much, but still water. I'm ready to snap! It is only leaking on one side. The pockets in the bottom part of the lid are empty on the right, and full on the left. We will try to take it apart again, and ensure there is no pinch in the o-ring. What do you think? Help!
A


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

amusrobs said:


> oh I'm glad someone is still following. It is still leaking. Not as much, but still water. I'm ready to snap! It is only leaking on one side. The pockets in the bottom part of the lid are empty on the right, and full on the left. We will try to take it apart again, and ensure there is no pinch in the o-ring. What do you think? Help!
> A


I have never had to do anything like that on mine, but that is what I would do. Confirm that is right and not pinched then look further into what else it could be if the problem is still there. I know how frustrating it can be, but think of how good you will be at fixing these things once you do get it.

Hang in there you will get Im sure. :thumb:


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

ok I'll keep you posted. Thanks for caring!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Amy, I'm still following this but was waiting to hear how the repair went.

It sounds like you may have pinched or twisted the o-ring. I'd take it apart again (darn) & check the o-ring. Please be sure to use a liberal amount of lube when reassembling the primer pump. I like to push on the primer button to verify it is retracting easily before putting the pump head back on the filter.

Also, verify the primer pump button is fully extended (full UP position). It's important the primer pump is not partially depressed (down) when running the filter. I have seen mine get 'stuck' in the middle of the stroke.

Dee


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

While I'm waitiing to get home and fix my o-ring, could somone answer me this. Do I need to change the filter media that the filter came with? Does it need to be replaced after time?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The hard media such as Ehfi Mech (ceramic tubes) should not need to be replaced, just rinsed with tank water during cleaning. 
The bio media such as Ehfi Substrat Pro (cocoa puffs) really doesn't need to be replaced though Eheim recommends it. I just rinse with tank water about 1/3 of it when cleaning the filter.
The blue coarse pads, I just rinse with water & reinstall them. If they become really floppy looking, then replace them.
The white fine pad should be replaced during filter cleaning as it holds a lot of fine debris & I don't get good results cleaning them.

You can use dechlorinated water or clean tank water to clean your filter media.

Please be sure to keep your bio media submerged in tank water while cleaning your filter. I use a fish use only pail to do this.

Dee


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Most of the time, no. Most do rinse in tank water or water with no chlorine and reuse as there is a good deal of good bacteria and you want to leave it working. If at some point the media begins to tear apart, then is the time to replace just that part so that the bacteria in other parts of the media are still there to take up the slack. Replacing all the media at one time is risking an ammonia spike.


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

ok it did not work. Leaking in the same spot in the head or lid, of the filter. It is filling the one side with the power cord on it, then dripping down the canister to the tupperware lid it sits in. I've sent an email to atomic rice. They seems to know a lot about these filter. Any other idea's are welcome. I don't want to, but I may have to buy a HOB filter. I just don't have the money to do that right now.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Amy, I'm sorry you're still having a problem with the filter.

There is a chance that it is the head gasket/seal that has been contributing to the problem. That is the seal that installs in the groove on the underside of the pump head. They will become compressed over time and won't seal properly.

To do a quick check for this, try placing some thin, flexible shims between the latch and the pump head/lid. This will help to 'hold' the pump head tighter to the filter body. You should do this equally on all 4 latches. You can use a piece of paper, margarine tub lid cut to size or similar materials. Just don't make it too thick or you might damage the latch or crack something.

Dee


----------



## azjim (Sep 5, 2012)

For those with Eheim Pro series filters leaking at the top, remove the filter and hoses from the tank and very carefully inspect the molded plastic unit where the hose barbs are molded into the hose shutoff valve unit. I finally found a leak, slow at first and gradually getting out of control over a year in my filter. The transition between the hose barb and the valve unit is incorrectly molded making it too weak to support the hoses or any rough handling. You can buy new valve/hose barb units on the internet for about $25 then make a support tho hold the hoses so they don't stress the hose barbs. Seems like a poor design especially given the fact that if the hose barb breaks off it will siphon a lot of water from the tank making a real mess.
Jim


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Checking if pic uploads


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry about your experience, as I share the same sentiment  
I have 3 Eheim Pro 3 2075 - bought at the same time 6-7 years ago and had less than 1 year usage, ALL leak through the top where the power cable leads, in a span of few weeks, like clockwork.
They have been since collecting dust in my basement. Well, time to send em to recycle.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3b0rNuTDswlVlN1aGZJT1Y5OGM/view?usp=sharing


----------

